# Is this a scam?



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

I got this lottery ticket called poker jackpot in the mail. It shows some winning numbers and called them, they want to come by to determine the prize. Is this a scam? Anybody has experience with this?


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

I am not sure..maybe not a scam but I am sure there is a catch to it. They probably want to come over to try to sell you something first prior to you claiming whatever prize it may be. That seems like some sort of incentive selling. They probably will try hard to get you to buy something. I will want to ask over the phone what the deal really is first.
It sounds too good to be true otherwise.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

vaccuum salesman, no bs


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

I would say this would fall under lotto regulations based on the photo and would require a BC Gaming license. Plus most gaming things in Canada exclude Quebec and that picture states "North America" which would include Quebec.

Regardless of those two points, why even bother responding to junk you get in the postal mail because chances are to some extent it is a scam. You wouldn't respond to king of Nigeria trying to get his money with your help, at least I hope not, regular post is same thing as email just not as convenient =)


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

I don't think that it's a scam. 

Give them your Social Security number and other information when they come by. If they want 50K to help you collect the money give it to them. I'm kidding of course!

I get stuff in my snail mail and email promising me riches. It's all a con!


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

do the thing i bet it is a vaccuum sales pitch , claiming air quality ect ect ,


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

I dated a woman two years ago. I don't recall all the details. Someone had sent her a check for a few grand and she had deposited it. She talked to someone in Europe that had sent her the $$$$$$. He had lost his wallet and was stranded so he wanted her to wire him some loot.
The check bounced but she hadn't sent him any money honey.


I got really bored a couple of years back. I imported furniture from China, Malaysia and Vietnam. I'd sell some on craigslist. I got loads of realistically looking fake money orders for tens of thousands. So they send me a couple of grand and order a piece of furniture for a thousand and they expected me to wire them the difference. 

Some suckers fall for it.


----------



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

Remember the addage " If it looks too good to be true,  it isn't" . It is a scam to get them in the door for a sales pitch. Whether it is a vacuum, a time share pitch , or some other high pressure sales gimmick, don't give them the time of day . The best place for that jackpot mail is in the recycling bin .


----------



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

Yes thought so. I told them im home and they can deliver the prize to my door. But she said we both have to be home. As in me and my wife of course. They say its the rules of this lottery.


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

I think they have just given you a clue that they are wanting to sell you something. As a general rule and depending on the type of product being considered for purchase, one spouse member will not usually make the decision to buy on his/her own without consulting the other spouse hence the reasoning why they want you and your wife to be home. They wouldn't want to waste their time coming over only to be told that you would think about it and would also want to check with your wife at a later time. Some people seem to think that it is for a vacuum cleaner. Maybe it is, maybe not...whatever they are selling could be a good product but the price you pay may not be. In the end, the final prize that you can claim as your reward may not be enough of a recompense in justification. You wouldn't want to end up with something that you didn't ask for or didn't need in the first place.


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Im with mac... Its vacuum salesman... Years ago my wife and I got a free trip for two... Vacuum guy came by and did his demo. When I told him I didnt want the vacuum he got real pushy, telling me I wasted his time bla bla bla. I made him give me the trip, but it was just a photocopied little strip of paper... I could have made it on my computer... So I tossed him lol. My dad did the same thing when him and my mom were young... The guy wouldnt leave so my dad threw him and his vacuum out in the driveway 

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

Senior moment here! I posted on the wrong thread.


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

I got this in my email today. I'm rich!!!!!!

I didn't open the attachment cause it might contain a virus.

Just think about how many fish tanks and fish I could buy. I could even hire someone to catch the fish excretions before they dirty the bottom of the tank.


Copy:

Winner‏
3:45 AM
Reply ▼
IRISH Lottery
Add to contacts
From:	IRISH Lottery ([email protected]) 
Sent:	Fri 8/24/12 3:45 AM
To:	

Microsoft SmartScreen marked this message as junk and we'll delete it after ten days.
Wait, it's safe!
3.5 MILLION POUNDS


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

joker1535 said:


> Yes thought so. I told them im home and they can deliver the prize to my door. But she said we both have to be home. As in me and my wife of course. They say its the rules of this lottery.


for sure this is vacuum cleaner sales. i had a heated debate witht hem once. my female neighbor and i had the guy over. we were to get steak knives each..........well he hummed and hawed and asked if our husbands were home yet. we said the were no husbands. they said there had to be because too often the little woman gets carried away like the dingbats we r and the boss gets home and says no and it causes them grief. i told them i had my own credit and anyone has the right to cancel withini tihnk 7 days anyway for any reason so just by having hubby there makes no matter. they said no. then i told them my neighbor Nikki was my husband.....well that reallt stumped them. I had them call thier head office and ask if they realized they were discriminating against me based on my marital status. To top it off the guy said to his boss i have a very good looking gal here.......grrrr totally missed my point. anyway, he left and did not even leave the knives. i would have thought they would have been shut down for this policy years ago buti guess if there is no sale there is no damages.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

I went for a JOB interview one time for an air quality outfit , low and behold come to find out I was interviewing for a vaccuum sales man pitch , I was so pissed because at he time i REALLY really needed a job and this whole speal went on for 2 interviews, after i was given the job then the bs came out and they started with the vaccuum bs, 

I was so choked and i have also WON this lottery it is bs, dude comes to your spot, vaccuums your floor sucks up a ball bearing tells you your vaccuum is crap and what horrible people you are for letting your kids live like this , breaks out the credit crap and trys to drop a super vaccuum on ya for like $2500 next time they bring knives to your door do the right thing , open the packaging and chase them down the street 

pretty sad state of affairs when you have to be HUSTLED into buying there crap, but i mean it must work because there out there thick as thieves


----------



## Chewie (Jul 21, 2010)

Yeah same pitch here, free knife set just for letting guy come to demonstrate his air purification machine...a vacuum. Did the whole demo you know the one where they put a coffee filter in the collection cup to catch the junk it can suck up, take it out show you all the junk put a new one in....repeat. Then proceed to tell you how good the vacuum is and look at how it does not loose power even after sucking up all that dirt ( points to stack of dirt covered coffee filters), dude how can it loose power when you keep catching the dust and dirt (then removing it) before it hits the actuall vacuum filter.
I brought out my $89 vacuum from walmart and revacuumed the same spot he did, with a coffee filter in collection cup, and got just as much dirt with it.
He got pushy tried to say it was also an air filter i just forced him out the door at that point....oh and no knifes either, he forgot them at office.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

see lol told ya guys, they hustle hard for those vaccuum's hey , must be some tremendous mark up on them to warrant such a hustle, hiring and training staff , making fake lotto tickets, like how many people give them the boot i wonder vs how many suckers they get , makes me wonder how it all makes sence financially in the end


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

I recall a Surrey neighbor of my dads being arrested in the 1960's. I think his last name was "Hiebert". The came home from work tired and hungry and there was a salesman there. He asked the vacuum salesman to leave but he wouldn't. The guy goes to get his .308 cal rifle and fires into the ceiling. The salesman left and the RCMP came and arrested the guy. I can't recall the outcome of the trial.


----------

